# cpt code 11046 and multiple units



## john.beitel (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello
I am receiving a denial from Medicare stating that I am billing too many units of cpt add on code 11046. The debridements were all to the same depth and covered a surface area of 21cm x 12cm. I billed 11043 1 unit and 11046 12 units. The denial is stating I cannot bill 12 units of 11046. Medicare will not tell me how many units I can bill. The MUEs do not address this code. 
Help please
thanks
John


----------



## espressoguy (Apr 28, 2016)

Medicare will deny greater than 4 total units (11043, 11046x3) as medically unlikely. However, assuming your documentation supports it, it will be paid on appeal.


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 28, 2016)

I believe MUE is 10. Id probably just appeal with notes


----------

